# China Gets One-Meter Edge in Race for Biggest Freighter



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

In shipping these days, bigger is better. Even if it’s just one meter. 
China Shipping Container Lines Co. (2866) is ready to launch the largest container ship ever built, a 400-meter (1,300 feet) behemoth that stretches more than four football fields and can haul about 190 million iPads. The vessel promises to nose out the 399-meter A.P. Moeller-Maersk A/S (MAERSKB) Triple-Es to be the longest ship afloat, when it sets sail in November. The ship -- the first of five similar vessels on order -- will give China bragging rights in a key industry as depressed container rates are driving lines to seek economies of scale and lower fuel costs. Introducing the fuel-efficient Triple Es last year helped Maersk Line, the biggest container-shipping company, boost profit 56 percent to $1 billion in the first half of the year. China Shipping Container Lines’ new vessels will carry 19,100 standard 20-foot containers, the company said, or 830 more than its rival. They will use one-fifth less fuel than the common 10,000-box variety, according to Hyundai Heavy Industries Co. (009540) of South Korea, which is building the ships. “The example of Maersk is quite clear,” said Lawrence Li, Shanghai-based shipping analyst at UOB Kay Hian Holdings Ltd. “If you want to make money now, your ships need to be fuel-efficient and you need to have economies of scale so that you can lower per-box cost or you need to provide a premium service.” Click to see photo.
http://www.bloomberg.com/image/iGfCJ06vREjs.jpg


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

Still open bridge wings.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*China gets one-meter edge*



Neil McInnes said:


> Still open bridge wings.


The only place on that brute the crew can get any fresh air.


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

I love that. 4 football pitches and 190 million ipads. Sea fever is coursing through my veins at the mere thought.:sweat:


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.yesterday,20:13.re:china gets one-meter edge in race for biggest freighter,interesting post.great photo.maersk will just add a meter to one of there new ones??size is everything.so they say,regards ben27


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone up for a job and finish painting over the side


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Neil McInnes said:


> Still open bridge wings.


That may be an economy measure. Some administrations would forego the requirement for a "sound reception system" - Reg 19 ("New" Ch V).

(Zolner have rather wittily named their's "Elephant Ears").


----------

